# Sealine 30 v/s abu 7000 Which will cast farther?



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Assuming the same rod, say a 10 ft ocean master heaver, Which reel will out distance the other casting 8 & bait?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

The rod will limit you, not either reel. They both cast great


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

yeh, I know that a 12 or 13 foot heaver will cast farther but They will also kick your but on a big fish! I just wondered on a 10 foot rod which one would be better for lobbing cut baits?


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

You cant catch anything but so big on that size reel so the extra leverage the fish would have on you with a longer rod does not really matter. When distance doesnt matter use a bigger reel and the shorter rod. Anyway, I would go with the daiwa for the smooth drag. Or just put a daiwa 50 on it loaded with 50# braid and a topshot of 40# mono, 80+ yds is not hard to get with that reel.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

obxflea said:


> You cant catch anything but so big on that size reel so the extra leverage the fish would have on you with a longer rod does not really matter. When distance doesnt matter use a bigger reel and the shorter rod. Anyway, I would go with the daiwa for the smooth drag. Or just put a daiwa 50 on it loaded with 50# braid and a topshot of 40# mono, 80+ yds is not hard to get with that reel.


 Actually your correct on the sealine 50 loaded with power pro. I've had one on a standup rod for years and caught several sharks over 200 pounds and one that went 430 [ tiger] from the old Jennettes pier. I own 3 sealine 50s and have one on a heaver that does very well casting 8 & bait but I was thinking about buying a sealine 30 for another heaver to replace a 7000 pro rocket. The Rocket is a good reel but the gearing is 4-1 and I prefer a faster retrieve.


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, the retrieve sucks on the abu, its nice to be able to pick up line fast.


----------



## Petersen (Apr 22, 2011)

I grew up on abu's and still use them for gotcha's and heavers and they get the job done. Stock reel vs reel i would give the casting advantage to the abu's but the diawa 30s definitely got them beat on ratio and have a much stronger drag and will cast just as far once you figure out which brake setup you like(red-white-none). Id get a slosh/shv/saltist 30


----------

